# Question regarding water filter



## Darryk (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi, this is my first post, hopefully in the correct location. I've been keeping fish (Fancy Goldfish for about 5 years) and recently moved my goldfish tank to a new location on well water of questionable qaulity. In Canadian tire yesterday I was looking at Camco Evo water filters for RV use which claim to remove heavy metals, sediment, scale, etc. Can anyone say if it would be safe to use on the water going into the aquarium? Thanks!


----------

